# Barclays Premier League England  05-11 January



## OddsPoster (Jan 4, 2010)

05 Jan 19:45 Stoke v Fulham  2.62 3.25 2.75 +27  
06 Jan 19:45 Arsenal v Bolton  1.20 6.50 15.00 +24  
09 Jan 12:45 Hull v Chelsea  9.00 4.75 1.36 +25  
09 Jan 15:00 Arsenal v Everton  1.40 4.50 8.50 +27  
09 Jan 15:00 Burnley v Stoke  2.20 3.25 3.50 +24  
09 Jan 15:00 Fulham v Portsmouth  1.61 3.75 6.00 +23  
09 Jan 15:00 Sunderland v Bolton  1.95 3.30 4.00 +24  
09 Jan 15:00 Wigan v Aston Villa  3.10 3.25 2.37 +24  
09 Jan 17:30 Birmingham v Man Utd  6.50 3.80 1.57 +24  
10 Jan 13:30 West Ham v Wolverhampton  1.80 3.50 4.75 +24  
10 Jan 16:00 Liverpool v Tottenham  1.83 3.50 4.50 +24  
11 Jan 20:00 Man City v Blackburn  1.44 4.33 8.00 +21


----------



## BgFutbol (Jan 4, 2010)

09 Jan 15:00 Fulham v Portsmouth 

Fullham had not a bad 1st half of the season. They are still with a chance to qualify for european tournaments. Fullham depends on the matches played at home where they have won 20 points out of 32 total. The team doesnt have a goal scorer that is above the rest, most of the golas are made with team spirit. Portsmouth's chances to stay in Premier league are small now. Even though they are just 5 points from the next team. Portsmouth won only 5 points when guests. I do not think they can win a point here.
Prediction: 1


----------



## free bet (Jan 6, 2010)

Im going on a double ticket Arsenal and Chelsea to win, easy 50%


----------

